
Regulating Sunlight (2014) - mcenedella
https://marroninstitute.nyu.edu/blog/markets-vs.-design-regulating-sunlight-in-pre-reform-china
======
pharke
The disdain in this article is surprising and disappointing. A more thorough
analysis of why and how such a rule came to be and an investigation of its
detrimental effects vs. positive aspects beyond "inefficient land use" would
have been more interesting. They also completely missed the comparison to the
"towers in a park" architectural fad in the West.

